# Who are you in real life?



## Furrium (Jan 25, 2019)

In the fandom, you can be anyone, you can think of any other life for yourself, but who are you in real life?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)

Not a dog. :3


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 25, 2019)

A self-doubting wreck in eternal search for hugs ^^'


----------



## BackPaw (Jan 25, 2019)

A middle aged IT guy.  Still got my hair just about, and not too many wrinkles, but my eyesight’s poo.  Yay for contact lenses!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

A 25 year old college student majoring in fisheries and wildlife with a love for parrots


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 25, 2019)

Ill


----------



## luffy (Jan 25, 2019)

used to be a hostess/waitress, then a corrections officer, then a sales person, and now I'm an office manager.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 25, 2019)

An aspiring writer still looking for some work while I wait to be old enough to apply for a train operator course with GWR.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 25, 2019)

Just some bloke as far as I'm aware.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 25, 2019)

The only person that likes hawaiian pizza apparently


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 25, 2019)

A thirty something part-time musician who vehemently denies being an eccentric.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> The only person that likes hawaiian pizza apparently


I like Hawaiian pizza too


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 25, 2019)

A freelancer doing graphic design jobs, bedroom music composer, aged 29, 1,78m/5ft 10in, frog lover, living in an apartment, currently having a DTR with this computer that I married


----------



## foussiremix (Jan 25, 2019)

I am me


----------



## Clippit (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm an absurdly shy and emotionally unstable 25 years old man who's currently unemployed and has never found what to dedicate his life to ... tho I doubt my fursona would be doing much differently  ...


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 25, 2019)

Right now? Ready to give up. Also I like Hawaiian pizza too.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

Clippit said:


> I'm an absurdly shy and emotionally unstable 25 years old man who's currently unemployed and has never found what to dedicate his life to ... tho I doubt my fursona would be doing much differently  ...


It's okay friend. We all like you *hugs*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 25, 2019)

Clippit said:


> I'm an absurdly shy and emotionally unstable 25 years old man who's currently unemployed and has never found what to dedicate his life to ... tho I doubt my fursona would be doing much differently  ...



So basically you're 25.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm a teenaged girl that likes to write and draw edgy stuff.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 25, 2019)

A person with too many hats.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 25, 2019)

Part time activist, part time retail wage slave, full time trainwreck, and full time gamer.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 25, 2019)

I am an engineer and a major coffee addict !


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm a phd student.


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 25, 2019)

A 25 year old who works for a living, is nice, and spends way too much money on travel.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a phd student.


That's really cool! What's the topic of your phd if I may ask?


----------



## Keefur (Jan 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a phd student.


You have to study to be a Post Hole Digger? 

My vocation is a printer/print finisher/ Photoshop photo restorer.  My avocation is antiques and collectibles.  I have actually done antiques since I was 8 years old and I'm now   63.  I work with glass, (all types and also cut glass), pottery, porcelain, bottles, toys, marbles, advertising, paper goods, and Christmas ornaments.  I sometimes do appraisal work for the local public TV station when they have an antique fair.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2019)

A 45 year old gameplay programmer.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 26, 2019)

A 20 year old "I don't know yet but I've got something going".


----------



## Furrium (Jan 26, 2019)

A graduate pupil who wants to become a chemist in the future.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 26, 2019)

CapReMount said:


> who are you in real life?


The Grand Marshal for the "Ice Cream Appreciation Society".


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 26, 2019)

Old retired dOOd fixing on his 1888 Folk Victorian home, all 3,300 square feet of it. Also, part time music teacher and kitten herder.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 26, 2019)

A lycanthropic, Nurse Ratched.


----------



## MsRavage (Jan 26, 2019)

a student, an animal nutritional consultant, an artist, amiable, depressed, and decently interesting on some occasion


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a phd student.


I bet it's a PhD in yiff. :V



Connor J. Coyote said:


> The Grand Marshal for the "Ice Cream Appreciation Society".


Not a baby fur and caregiver?


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2019)

Keefur said:


> You have to study to be a Post Hole Digger?



That's why I stopped at the Bronze Swimming Certificate!


----------



## rknight (Jan 26, 2019)

Part-Time College Teacher - Automotive 
Part-Time Corp. Security Supervisor


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jan 26, 2019)

Teenager, just started high school


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jan 26, 2019)

A better person than what I appear or people make me out to be but not without flaws.


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Jan 26, 2019)

a mental health tech that dodges uppercuts all day and has no life outside of that and music


----------



## Keefur (Jan 26, 2019)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> A better person than what I appear or people make me out to be but not without flaws.


Everyone has flaws.  We all should spend our lives trying to fix them.  I don't think you are a bad person.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 26, 2019)

As for my vocation, also being ill. Still better than being a cop or a politician. I used to want to be a college professor, or a lawyer, then I wanted to be a superhero. Now I want to be a rapper. Also I'm probably ill.


----------



## 1234554321 (Jan 26, 2019)

Some guy


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> That's really cool! What's the topic of your phd if I may ask?



I am trying to create a means to distinguish different types of plankton bloom in satellite images of the European Arctic.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 26, 2019)

A depressed 20 year old college sophomore who's trying to figure out what the heck to do with his life.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm just this guy, you know?


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 26, 2019)

Littlefoot505 said:


> A depressed 20 year old college sophomore who's trying to figure out what the heck to do with his life.



Pro tip: stay in school, try new hobbies, get involved with something fun and local like a sport or game of some kind. I know it's not exactly cool or hip, (it totally is) but golf is a great sport that you can play solo. It's something I've been meaning to get to myself. If you feel like you need to take a break from school and do something fun, do it. Try to find an arcade or look for local role-playing game when you are not asleep or studying. If it's too much to have to juggle all that and play, there are some games that wont mind if you just stick around and watch as long as you are not critiquing the players. Let me warn you though in advance. You have one decade to have fun. From there on out its nose to the grindstone from that point on. I'm sort of joking about that last part.. But not really.



Spoiler



oh right, and Good Luck!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 26, 2019)

Full time Employee, part time student.
A person with many hobbies and a love for entertainment


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 26, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Pro tip: stay in school, try new hobbies, get involved with something fun and local like a sport or game of some kind. I know it's not exactly cool or hip, (it totally is) but golf is a great sport that you can play solo. It's something I've been meaning to get to myself. If you feel like you need to take a break from school and do something fun, do it. Try to find an arcade or look for local role-playing game when you are not asleep or studying. If it's too much to have to juggle all that and play, there are some games that wont mind if you just stick around and watch as long as you are not critiquing the players. Let me warn you though in advance. You have one decade to have fun. From there on out its nose to the grindstone from that point on. I'm sort of joking about that last part.. But not really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I actually am about to get involved with some campus clubs, join the cross-country ski team, and start a club of my own.


----------



## Bink (Jan 26, 2019)

full-time microbiologist, eclectic hobbiest, and newbie furry. Immersing myself in the fandom has recently helped a lot with my crippling depression, I'm really excited about everything, my fursona, the artwork, fursuits (I'll not have a full anytime soon, $$$$$ o.o), cons, and ofc the people.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 26, 2019)

Bink said:


> full-time microbiologist, eclectic hobbiest, and newbie furry. Immersing myself in the fandom has recently helped a lot with my crippling depression, I'm really excited about everything, my fursona, the artwork, fursuits (I'll not have a full anytime soon, $$$$$ o.o), cons, and ofc the people.



Yes! Finally someone who can develop a serum to make me a permanent anthro so I can rip shit up as my sona! Or at least help me grow a tail or something. Right...??


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 26, 2019)

Middle aged, friendly but introverted IT guy and bird watcher.


----------



## Universe (Jan 26, 2019)

Friendly 20 year old college student


----------



## Bink (Jan 26, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> Yes! Finally someone who can develop a serum to make me a permanent anthro so I can rip shit up as my sona! Or at least help me grow a tail or something. Right...??


Erm, sure.. that's exactly how microbiology works... 
I mean of course! I've always wanted to be a mad scientist, bwahahaha. 
P.S. just give me 50 years or so X'D.


----------



## Turisgu (Jan 26, 2019)

daily routine
6:00 am get ready for school
7/8:00 am waiting for a bus to travel the long way to school or just walk
9:00 am get in the first lesson
4:00 pm return to the house on foot or bus or hitchhiking
Lots of free time
Doing homework (changes
playing game for 1 or 3 hour
art practice for 3 or 4 hour
reading book for 2 hours
thinking about everything (all day)


----------



## Whimsycal (Jan 26, 2019)

Government audit from 8 30 to 6 , public accountant from 6 to 10, hairstylist from 6 to 10 ( I share the workspaces xD) 
Just a random storyteller making it by through life in Mexico.


----------



## Kenna_the_sergal (Jan 26, 2019)

A college student studying to be a English as a foreign language teacher. I figure that by teaching language (I'm a native English speaker so English is the easiest for me) I can maybe get some people to understand each other a bit more and do some good in the world. If I didn't have such a calling for that, I'd gladly be studying to be a herpetologist right now. Damn my feeling of care for humanity xD.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 26, 2019)

I am you, but stronger.

I'm just that one guy who is somehow surviving college life as a Computer science student.
My free time is about to be more common than my happiness. Non-existent.


----------



## Filter (Jan 26, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> The only person that likes hawaiian pizza apparently





Infrarednexus said:


> I like Hawaiian pizza too





Cannabiskitty said:


> Right now? Ready to give up. Also I like Hawaiian pizza too.



I also like Hawaiian pizza. This thread is making me hungry in real life.


----------



## Deathless (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm some metalhead artist that does more art than homework


----------



## Patchclaws (Jan 27, 2019)

i'm a recently graduated art student from a big school who made hella high marks and made good connections. now i'm just trying to break into the storyboarding field. at the moment im living right outside LA (thousands of miles away from my family) working at a pizza place and selling art on the side. 
doing my best and trying to be cool and independent 
stoner skater


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm an undercover cop. 


Oh shit.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm 33 and a director of a library (and don't call me old! 33 is not old!)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jan 27, 2019)

ten cats in a trench coat.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm an unemployed loser looking for work on top of being an aspiring author. Working on a book series while also writing poems on the side. Also I'm legally blind so I can't drive, and I struggle with losing weight. 

Oh, and I'm turning 27 this upcoming March.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 27, 2019)

MyMonkeyLife said:


> I'm an unemployed loser looking for work on top of being an aspiring author. Working on a book series while also writing poems on the side. Also I'm legally blind so I can't drive, and I struggle with losing weight.
> 
> Oh, and I'm turning 27 this upcoming March.



Well happy birthday you.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 27, 2019)

ArtVulpine said:


> I'm 33 and a director of a library (and don't call me old! 33 is not old!)



Youngster


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 27, 2019)

A mirage and a illusion........


----------



## fourur (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm someone who can't connect with anyone on a genious level but try to keep afloat , god have a plan for me (lol)


----------



## Joni (Jan 28, 2019)

:V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 28, 2019)

I also have a job at the film industry, playing key roles in pirate movies.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 28, 2019)

I go to college even though I have no idea what I want to study, I don't talk to anyone or make friends at college because I am afraid of anyone irl getting to know me. And when I'm not doing the work required of me, I'm usually in my room playing videogames instead of doing anything interesting, occasionally chatting with friends on discord.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> full-time microbiologist, eclectic hobbiest, and newbie furry. Immersing myself in the fandom has recently helped a lot with my crippling depression, I'm really excited about everything, my fursona, the artwork, fursuits (I'll not have a full anytime soon, $$$$$ o.o), cons, and ofc the people.


I once knew a guy who was a micro biologist.  He was only an inch tall.  I also don't have 50 years for you to turn me into an anthro.  I doubt I'll live to be 113 years old.


----------



## Bink (Jan 28, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I once knew a guy who was a micro biologist.  He was only an inch tall.  I also don't have 50 years for you to turn me into an anthro.  I doubt I'll live to be 113 years old.


*tdh tsh* 
50 years probably wouldn’t be enough either (especially given my job area is far removed from such a subject... naturally), shhh don’t tell cannabiskitty, I hadn’t the heart to tell her


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 28, 2019)

Bloggo Doggo.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> *tdh tsh*
> 50 years probably wouldn’t be enough either (especially given my job area is far removed from such a subject... naturally), shhh don’t tell cannabiskitty, I hadn’t the heart to tell her



You never know.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 28, 2019)

Bink said:


> Erm, sure.. that's exactly how microbiology works...
> I mean of course! I've always wanted to be a mad scientist, bwahahaha.
> P.S. just give me 50 years or so X'D.



Don't let @Simo hear you say things like that. He is big on his genetic experiments on unsuspecting furs.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jan 29, 2019)

Before I could answer that, I'd like to know what aspect of a persons beeing you see as their defining aspect.


----------



## Tao (Jan 29, 2019)

24 year old ecologist! Well, hopefully since I’m nearly done with school.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 30, 2019)

Taste tester - at the local lollipop factory.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Jan 30, 2019)

Autistic (no joke)


----------



## Scrydan (Jan 30, 2019)

A game developer making worlds for people to get lost in. You know, nothing too different than in the very stories I write.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Jan 30, 2019)

A 28 year old career paramedic with a healthy balance of bitterness and rainbows! 

*rides away on a unicorn with a slight frown on muh face* lol


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 31, 2019)

_Bear with me.._

In all honesty - I am..

A mostly misanthropic (yet) Christian philosopher who's interested in the medical field, addicted to video games and sugar, constantly day dreaming about the future, the universe and above all..romance.

I also imagine myself prowling around in the wild as my fursona. The only difference between myself and my fursona are the physical aspects..and of course the fact that I don't roar in public or do anything animal-like..



Spoiler



More junk: 

I am also anti-political, as I despise politics and have no faith in the government nor humanity (I don't even like calling myself "independent" - politically speaking). I don't identify as a Democrat, Republican, Liberal, Conservative, "Right wing", "Left wing" - Anything political. I am Nothing when it comes to politics.

I constantly vent about what's wrong with people - in my thoughts..
However, I'm very aware that Not Everyone is terrible. Some people actually use their brains and treat others as they'd like to be treated. However, my view on people in General is still pessimistic. Not everyone is bad or ignorant, but "common sense ain't so common anymore"..

Yet, at the same time..I'm a very Happy person. I love life and I love nature..
I try my best to treat others as I'd like to be treated, so I try to be as nice as possible and attempt to put myself in other people's shoes. When I get disrespected in return or see others get disrespected is when I become the most misanthropic.



- on a side note, since I've recently gotten into the furry community (despite being one for 10+ years), I absolutely love it so far. I have no issues at all here. :3


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 1, 2019)

Someone decided it was a good idea to let this guy take care of sick people in a hospital.   

So, yeah, male-nurse.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm an undercover furry in the world of normies.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 1, 2019)

A deer  (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)
A student, christian, cyclist, nature enthusiast, and amatuer artist. I also volunteer at a mom and pop sports store.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 1, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


>



Good morning Muzzle, did you get the memo with the new password for the door lock?


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 1, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Good morning Muzzle, did you get the memo with the new password for the door lock?View attachment 53506



*Good Morning Croc-O, I received the memo but regretfully I couldn't reach the door handle so I was locked inside overnight.

I got into the garbage. *


----------



## Uathúil (Feb 2, 2019)

A 13 year old furry who has a "minor" obsession with the Holy Emo Trinity: My Chemical Romance, Panic! at the Disco, and Fall Out Boy. I also have a passion for reading, writing, eating, drama (the class), music, and being the weirdest kid at school.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 2, 2019)

An asshole


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 2, 2019)

Camille31h said:


> Hi, my name is Camille. I want a quick relationship with no commitments or strings. Write me)  www.gg.gg/Camille_avva



I don't think that's appropriate for this forum.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Feb 2, 2019)

Spam isn’t appropriate for any forum.


----------



## Xaroin (Feb 2, 2019)

Confused what to do for a degree 18 y/o male college student trying stuff out who low key wants to do something for the video game industry/esports.


----------



## Aznig (Feb 2, 2019)

A disappointment :V


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm a 28 year old woman. My mind is permanently scarred with deep cuts. I live in my room. My life is no different now than it was 20 years ago. I am a broken woman. I keep going. I keep going.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm just a simple man trying to make my way in the universe


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 5, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Good morning Muzzle, did you get the memo with the new password for the door lock?View attachment 53506



You're adorable.. :3



Spoiler



Don't look at my post in the thread about bunnies being food though


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 5, 2019)

A depressed 16 y/o that just wants an accepting community


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 5, 2019)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> You're adorable.. :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I like staying fashionable even in the workplace  


 



Spoiler



Now I'm curious about what you posted


----------



## DarkShadowWulf (Feb 6, 2019)

that's not really a question you should be asking on here, we're all just furries here


----------



## DarkShadowWulf (Feb 6, 2019)

well I am someone who was falsely banned because the admins ASSUMED I was a user attempting to bypass a ban


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 8, 2019)

Middle aged guy with my own business that I love but then my best friend of 20 years died last summer and now my heart is broken and Im sad a lot. I hide it well though. We talked about getting married for the last 10 or so years and Im not sure about anything anymore.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Middle aged guy with my own business that I love but then my best friend of 20 years died last summer and now my heart is broken and Im sad a lot. I hide it well though. We talked about getting married for the last 10 or so years and Im not sure about anything anymore.


My condolences señor *offers hug*


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 8, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> My condolences señor *offers hug*



Thank you Mr Wolf


----------



## SayuriSergal14 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm some random deppressed teenager with no friends or talents


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 9, 2019)

SayuriSergal14 said:


> I'm some random deppressed teenager with no friends or talents



Being a teenager sucks really bad but wait til your 20s and 30s as its the BOMB, hang in there man


----------



## SayuriSergal14 (Feb 9, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Being a teenager sucks really bad but wait til your 20s and 30s as its the BOMB, hang in there man


yeah,  just gotta get through it I guess


----------



## Frost Life (Feb 9, 2019)

A stressed out college senior who looks forward to graduating and starting life finally. Being in school most of my life really sucked.

 Otherwise, I'm pretty outgoing and have a lot of friends with no real medical issues or mental issues. I just wish I had the balls to put myself out in the furry community more. I keep busy though by collecting firearms, playing video games,  and building models.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 10, 2019)

A Customer Service Operator - (in the Complaints and Refunds department) - for the "Furry Egocentric Club".


----------



## David Drake (Feb 13, 2019)

A 32-year-old Aspie trying to start my acting career, trying to get my life back together after a toxic relationship, and trying to be a good dad to my 1-year-old Heart Warrior.


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 13, 2019)

a lame and boring human.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 13, 2019)

a 19 year old kid who is very, very dead-set on living a life as isolated as possible, and is constantly researching my own ways of living happily in isolation.


----------



## Uathúil (Feb 14, 2019)

A 13 year old closeted pansexual music lover with homophobic parents.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 14, 2019)

Military sergeant facing retirement and an uncertain future.  bright side, crazy cat lady.


----------



## rabbitears (Feb 17, 2019)

just a shy silly girl pretending to know what she's doing


----------



## Rina_Lagartija (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm a 30 years old woman who tries to get money for her family while juggling with work, staying healthy, learning new things, get enough sleep, and works on a personal project of animated series n.n


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Feb 20, 2019)

i'm a 21 yr old man working as a gas station store clerk, i live with a room mate and draw furry smutt.


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm a 24 year old male that writes poetry and stories


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 20, 2019)

I am an 18 year old male who is an aspiring EDM producer. I’m also learning to draw.


----------



## BlueGrrr (Feb 20, 2019)

Semi-retired hellraiser, I say semi because should some biker gang roll into town and promised me a life of mayhem, loud parties and face tattoos I'd dust of my old combat boots and have my early midlife crisis in style.

Mostly though I'm just an adult student, weird parent ("Why _can't_ we eat a whole can of golden syrup mum?"..."No idea mini me, lets do it and find out..." *a night of vomiting and tantrums on both sides follows*), cat slave, terrible poet, sentient coffee machine, generic shop paper shuffler and bored...very very bored.... which is amazing and I love it because it's a hundred times better than being stressed out (I say this to myself anytime I start to think being bored is the worst thing ever...I used to work in kitchens *suffers flash back to the screamed orders of head chefs and sobbing waiting staff*....YAY! I LOVE BEING BORED! WOOT!...).


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 21, 2019)

BlueGrrr said:


> Semi-retired hellraiser, I say semi because should some biker gang roll into town and promised me a life of mayhem, loud parties and face tattoos I'd dust of my old combat boots and have my early midlife crisis in style.
> 
> Mostly though I'm just an adult student, weird parent ("Why _can't_ we eat a whole can of golden syrup mum?"..."No idea mini me, lets do it and find out..." *a night of vomiting and tantrums on both sides follows*), cat slave, terrible poet, sentient coffee machine, generic shop paper shuffler and bored...very very bored.... which is amazing and I love it because it's a hundred times better than being stressed out (I say this to myself anytime I start to think being bored is the worst thing ever...I used to work in kitchens *suffers flash back to the screamed orders of head chefs and sobbing waiting staff*....YAY! I LOVE BEING BORED! WOOT!...).



Yay to retirement!


----------



## jun0404sky (Feb 21, 2019)

Med student!
Joined the fandom quite recently although I've been peeking in about for some months now. (Finally in!)


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2019)

How come nobody's posted this yet?


----------



## junkladdy (Feb 21, 2019)

kid with shit grades


----------



## Scots (Feb 21, 2019)

Married late 30's corporate slave who hates his job, wants but can't have kids, and doesn't know what he really wants to for his life other than play music. So I adopt lots of dogs. Dogs make everything better


----------



## CelticWitch (Feb 22, 2019)

Chronically ill fantasy nerd who's attempting to open a photography studio ^_^;


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 22, 2019)

Caregiver for sick and elderly family members, Who is trying to heal mentally after 2 solid years of grief piling in upon itself and wrapped in a shell of complete loneliness. 

Oh, And when I finally broke through the depression, deciding life was worth living again, I had a seizure/stroke in the middle of my kitchen.  

Woo, Fun times! 
^_^


----------



## Scots (Feb 22, 2019)

NightTripper, I would like to buy you a drink! Hang in there!


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 22, 2019)

Scots said:


> NightTripper, I would like to buy you a drink! Hang in there!



You just reminded me I still have a little Gem Clear left. 
Also no worries. I'm not a big fan of letting life win, regardless of what it throws at me.


----------



## Scots (Feb 22, 2019)

That's the "spirit"


----------



## Tyno (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't really know. Uhhhhhhhhhh person with a coat all the time


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 23, 2019)

Certified "Sandwich Sampler" at the local deli, ($15 per hour, I'm paid).


----------



## Narri (Feb 23, 2019)

CapReMount said:


> In the fandom, you can be anyone, you can think of any other life for yourself, but who are you in real life?



Who is anyone? No really. 

I guess I'm like many others. A student in his final year of high-school, getting average grades, playing games and creating things in my spare time... Or in time I should be studying.....

Are we just a bunch of cells collected and working together to form some sort of awareness in which we do things that we have to do and then complain about our own mediocrity when we don't do anything new or complex.... 

A weird guy who gets metaphysical when he's tired..
You average everyday hooman.


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Feb 23, 2019)

Human, grad. school student in linguistics, completely addicted to "Breath of the Wild" lately.


----------



## Some Moron (Feb 23, 2019)

The village idiot. :V


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 23, 2019)

Didn't have a job last time I posted on here but now I'm a structural engineer who does residential design as well as lifting/bracing design for concrete precast panels.


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 23, 2019)

Status update, my life is still boring.


----------



## Cyroo (Feb 25, 2019)

Chronically depressed and barely functioning.


----------



## GlitterFog (Feb 27, 2019)

Doing my 3 years Bachelor's degree in five years while in an increasingly toxic relationship with the Japanese language. Sometimes I think that's the only reason I don't have a toxic relationship with anyone or anything else. Thanks, Japan.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 28, 2019)

Scrambled eggs connoisseur... at "Connor's Country Cafe".


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm a furry website guy who spends every day going "I wish I had done X differently." in the past.


----------



## Vanilla Vixen (Mar 2, 2019)

a shy girl that just finished school and life is  becoming more and more stressing and scary for her.
but i find comfort in video games and art!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 2, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> I'm a furry website guy who spends every day going "I wish I had done X differently." in the past.



I wish I had done X differently in the future myself. Boy do I do some really dodgy stuff there.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm a teenager in last year of GCSEs (English)
I am kind of clever actually, but I try not to be arrogant.
I am going to go on to become a scientist, probably a chemist, but not without creating an indie game first.
I am an excessive Legend of Zelda fan.
And I annoy my friends by speaking in German, humming all the time, saying unnecessary inuendos and making terrible puns.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I'm a teenager in last year of GCSEs (English)
> I am kind of clever actually, but I try not to be arrogant.
> I am going to go on to become a scientist, probably a chemist, but not without creating an indie game first.
> I am an excessive Legend of Zelda fan.
> And I annoy my friends by speaking in German, humming all the time, saying unnecessary inuendos and making terrible puns.


I'd say that's fairly comprehensive.

Ich spreche jetzt auf Deutsch, weil ich einen Beispiel machen wollte. Ich habe eine schöne schwarze Katze und sie ist mein Lieblingstier. ^v^ Obwohl ich Deutsch als GCSE lerne, spreche ich nur einen bisschen Deutsch. 
Zum Beispiel war meinen Grammatik manchmal falsch.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

Luca Listis said:


> I'd say that's fairly comprehensive.
> 
> Ich spreche jetzt auf Deutsch, weil ich einen Beispiel machen wollte. Ich habe eine schöne schwarze Katze und sie ist mein Lieblingstier. ^v^ *Obwohl ich Deutsch als GCSE lerne, spreche ich nur einen bisschen Deutsch. *
> Zum Beispiel war meinen Grammatik manchmal falsch.



Ja Ich auch, und ausserdem bin ich jetzt vier und zwanzig Jahre alt, deshalb hab' ich viele Deutsche Woerte vergessen .
Yes I aswell, und furthmore am I now four and twenty years old, therefore have I many German words forgotton.


----------

